# hi all



## sidecarphil (Jan 26, 2008)

hi all i'm a bit new to all this but am after some advice

i am lookin at moving to california and have applied to a few garages for work

i have a couple of interest's from them

just a few question's

A how easy will it be to get a visa

B how do i go about gettin accomodation before i move over

C wat is the cost of living compaired to wage's and just general stuff i may need to know

cheeRs phil


----------



## sidecarphil (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry ment to add i'm a fully qualified vehicle technician with 12 yrs experiance and a shed load of landrover experiance i'm a 30yr old single man with no real ties to the uk 

wat do you think my chances of gettin a visa are ??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you can hook up with a garage that handles or specializes in Land Rovers, you will no doubt have a better shot at a visa. Smaller garages may express interest, but they may not be aware of the process for getting a would-be employee into the country.

You need to be ready to discuss whether you're after a permanent (i.e. immigrant) visa - a green card - or a temporary visa, probably an H2-B, which may limit you to 1 to 3 years.

Check the website of the US embassy in London: Embassy of the U.S. London
for their information on visa types and categories. Unless you have family in the US, you'll probably need your employer to petition on your behalf.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sidecarphil (Jan 26, 2008)

i have had a large interest from newport beach landrover ( main agent's) so hope they will petition me to come over

ta


----------



## sidecarphil (Jan 26, 2008)

hi there 

been a bad turn of event's the company i want to work for willnot sponser me to go out there

is there another way of gettin a visa if the job offer is still standing ??

and is there a way of getting a tempory work visa for say 6 month's ??

cheer's in advance phil


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, it's the temporary (i.e. seasonal) work visas that have been cut, to the extent that even legit seasonal employers (ski resorts, summer holiday hotels, etc.) are finding that the visa quota has been filled well in advance of the normal hiring season.

Most visas with work privileges require the employer to validate the job offer by sponsoring your application. If the employer isn't willing to show that he has exhausted all his local sources of labor, he won't be allowed to hire you anyhow.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

In other words, you really don´t have any options. Your best bet was probably that mechanics with your skills probably aren´t common. But apparently they aren´t so uncommon that the employer was willing to go through the expense and hassle of sponsoring you. It´s especially difficult to get sponsored by a company that has never done it before, since they will probably need to hire an immigration lawyer and fill out tons of forms, and then wait forever for it to get approved, if it does. It´s a bit daunting.


----------



## sidecarphil (Jan 26, 2008)

well it look's like i'm pooped 

****** lol

is it not posable to apply for a visa myself but say i've got a job to go too but they will not sponser me ??

cheeRS phil


----------

